# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Nootropics and Lucid Dreaming

## byungsukimmishi

What are nootropics?





> Nootropics also referred to as smart drugs, memory enhancers, and cognitive enhancers, are drugs, supplements, nutraceuticals, and functional foods that are purported to improve mental functions such as cognition, memory, intelligence, motivation, attention, and concentration.[1][2] The word nootropic was coined in 1972[3][4] by the Romanian Dr. Corneliu E. Giurgea, derived from the Greek words νους nous, or "mind," and τρέπειν trepein meaning "to bend/turn". Nootropics are thought to work by altering the availability of the brain's supply of neurochemicals (neurotransmitters, enzymes, and hormones), by improving the brain's oxygen supply, or by stimulating nerve growth. However the efficacy of nootropic substances, in most cases, has not been conclusively determined. This is complicated by the difficulty of defining and quantifying cognition and intelligence.



Learn more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropics

Dreamviews has an interesting history with nootropics, but it has been extremely limited thus far. I've seen topics on various B vitamins, melatonin, and omega 3's, but that is just the beginning! By including a nootropic "stack" as it is called you will improve bloodflow to the brain which will help deliver nutrients, vitamins, and improve cognition. I believe this will have an pleasent side effect of providing the ingester with vivid dreams, and be one of the best aids to lucidity available. I believe these should be studied by the Dream Views Research  team immeditally and potentially added to the book you plan on writing. 

Nootropics to consider:

Piracetam

Omega 3-6-9

DHA (an omega 3)

Vinpocetine

DMAE

Phenibut

Melatonin 

and perhaps a high quality multivitamin (synthetics just get pissed out, ones derrived from actual vegetables and fruits are better)


Piracetam needs to be taken with DMAE or else it can make you fatigue instead of giving you energy. A lot of research needs to be done, but I think if you experiment and research (iherb.com has a lot of good info about various products) you will have some good results in the waking and dreaming worlds. Many college students take nootropics to aid in study as well, so that could be a bonus for some people. 

So hopefully I have peaked someones interest enough to start looking into nootropics. Just remember that I am in no doctor, and I'm not responsible for anything that happens...positive or negative. Get the research team on this ASAP, I've given you a good starting point.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Piracetam has never made me sleepy.  I don't typically take it with anything. 

Sometimes I eat eggs (contain high levels of choline) or maybe take a vitamin b sumlingual complex.  I like it. 

In the book Advanced Lucid Dreaming: the Power of Supplements by Tomas Yuschak, he says that taking piracetam kills dream recall but I have not been able to come to any decent conclusions; sometimes I can't remember shit and other times I had more vivid dreams & better recall.

----------


## byungsukimmishi

Well, it is different for everyone. you actually don't need to take DMAE specifically, but any Choline works well with piracetam. . Good to see someone already doing this.

What effects did you notice when you first started taking piracetam, and what about a few weeks later?

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Many nootropics has more (long-term) drawbacks than benefits, so have caution.

Galantamine is an excellent lucid supplement, it's safe and quite potent with very small doses. I know several other lucid dreamers that have magnificent results with it. 

I still recommend that one still learns to lucid dream without any of such things, it's better in every way.

----------


## byungsukimmishi

> Many nootropics has more (long-term) drawbacks than benefits, so have caution.
> 
> I still recommend that one still learns to lucid dream without any of such things, it's better in every way.



I find your comments to be quite unsubstantiated. Firstly, popular nootropics like Piracetam have been thoroughly with minor side effects that can be resolved by taking choline and possibly GABA. However, I do agree that caution should still be taken when deciding to try these things. 

Second of all, most people don't use these drugs for lucid dreaming at all. College students are known for taking them as an alternative to copious amount of caffeine (the most popular nootropic) and other energy drinks. I simply suspect that nootropics would have an added effect (especially with phenibut and melatonin) of vivid dreaming which would aid in lucidity while helping you stay asleep. 

I don't understand how you can say that it is better to lucid dream without nootropics. Most people don't even realize that they are naturally deficient in these nootropics so not only would it help them have lucid dreams but it would help with general brain function and health. 

This is precisely why I would love to see dreamviews research such a thing. I'd be happy to help and serve as a "guinea pig" (thousands of people do this) for the dreamviews community.

----------


## byungsukimmishi

Just an update, I got the nootropics in the mail today. I am going to start taking them tomorrow with the exception of melatonin with b vitamins which I will be taking tonight. I'll let you know how it goes...Regarding my current ability to recall dreams, I can remember them every now and then and I've only been lucid a handful of times.

----------


## byungsukimmishi

So on the night of the 25th I took Melatonin with some B vitamins. I slept really well, but it seemed like I was awake the whole night too, like I could wake up at any time. However, that was without the aid of all the other nootropics. So on the morning of the 26ths I took:

1/2 tsp piraceteam 
500mg DMAE
1,000UI D-3
20mg Vinpocetine
120mg DHA 
Omega 3-6-9

Last night I had some very vivid dreams but never managed to get lucid. Can't say I noticed an incredible difference while I was awake that day, perhaps I was more alert but I've heard it can take a while for the piracetams to kick in and in some cases you need to start with an attack dose. So this morning I took around 1 full tsp of piracetam.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> I find your comments to be quite unsubstantiated. Firstly, popular nootropics like Piracetam have been thoroughly with minor side effects that can be resolved by taking choline and possibly GABA. However, I do agree that caution should still be taken when deciding to try these things. 
> 
> Second of all, most people don't use these drugs for lucid dreaming at all. College students are known for taking them as an alternative to copious amount of caffeine (the most popular nootropic) and other energy drinks. I simply suspect that nootropics would have an added effect (especially with phenibut and melatonin) of vivid dreaming which would aid in lucidity while helping you stay asleep.



I haven't researched Piracetam, it might be safe in the long-term, though it's the exception for many of these drugs. 

Especially many of those taken college students are detrimental if taken continuously. Caffeine is probably one of the worst psychotropic drugs out there for the consumption and addiction of the general population.






> I don't understand how you can say that it is better to lucid dream without nootropics. Most people don't even realize that they are naturally deficient in these nootropics so not only would it help them have lucid dreams but it would help with general brain function and health. 
> 
> This is precisely why I would love to see dreamviews research such a thing. I'd be happy to help and serve as a "guinea pig" (thousands of people do this) for the dreamviews community.



Some people might be deficient in certain chemicals involved in the brain chemistry, but the cause should rather be sought and then balance ones diet after it, instead of taking nootropics without knowing what the real cause is. 

Almost all nootropics that are related to *lucid dreaming* have the same shortfall, *drug tolerance*. 

Being able to lucid dream regularly is not the same as taking pills to lucid dream regularly. You don't change your awareness (to a higher state) *permanently*  by taking pills, but you can do so by doing it the natural way, as lucid dreaming generally is an effect of a higher state of awareness.

And of course, only a few people will have lucid dreams by taking the nootropics, if they have no experience with lucid dreaming already, it will most likely make it more vivid and memorable for them.

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## byungsukimmishi

> I haven't researched Piracetam, it might be safe in the long-term, though it's the exception for many of these drugs.



So you haven't researched it, but you already assume it is an exception among the nootropics I listed? Take your conjecture elsewhere. 





> Especially many of those taken college students are detrimental if taken continuously. Caffeine is probably one of the worst psychotropic drugs out there for the consumption and addiction of the general population.



I believe I already mentioned you need to cycle the nootropics. 2 months on 2 weeks off is the standard routine. And I disagree that caffeine is one of the worst psychotropic drugs. It is popular because it works so well, it is just unfortunate that many people chose to abuse this substance. 





> Some people might be deficient in certain chemicals involved in the brain chemistry, but the cause should rather be sought and then balance ones diet after it, instead of taking nootropics without knowing what the real cause is.



It's pretty hard to pinpoint your deficiencies. It is safe to guess your deficiencies based on your diet. 





> Almost all nootropics that are related to *lucid dreaming* have the same shortfall, *drug tolerance*.



That is what cycling is for. 





> Being able to lucid dream regularly is not the same as taking pills to lucid dream regularly. You don't change your awareness (to a higher state) *permanently*  by taking pills, but you can do so by doing it the natural way, as lucid dreaming generally is an effect of a higher state of awareness.



Why isn't it the same? You are accomplishing the same thing in the end. I don't even want to get into your mumbo-jumbo about higher states of awareness...Your requirement for naturalism is merely a needless limit you put on yourself that gives you a deluded sense of accomplishment. Should a heroin addict quit the natural way (cold turkey)...Or is it safer to be weaned off with other sedatives?

----------


## EyeCanC4Miles

> Piracetam needs to be taken with DMAE or else it can make you fatigue instead of giving you energy.



I've also heard that Choline Bitartrate should be taken with Piracetam or else you will get a gnarly headache.

----------


## velmwend

I took about 500mg phenibut before sleep last night. I had incredibly vivid, pleasant dreams. But I've read that phenibut is highly addictive and tolerance builds up super-rapid! It's a once a week, or even once every fortnight, type of nootropic. Actually, there's debate as to whether Phenibut should be classed as a nootropic - it's more like a class b drug!

----------


## Scionox

Please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in old, inactive threads, especially when OP was not online for quite a while. Thanks.

_*Locked*_

----------

